# first turning



## woodtickgreg (Jan 21, 2012)

This is the first turning I ever did, It's a piece of boxelder with some burl and a bark inclusion. was turned with a faceplate as I did not have a chuck at the time. It's a little thick due to the bark inclusion and lack of experiance. finish is waterbase poly, wiped on.


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 22, 2012)

Love it. This is a great looking piece and the fact that it is your first turning makes it even better. Why does everyone else's first turnings look better than mine?  Great work.


----------

